

Potential Facebook IPO keeps investors speculating - edw519
http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersEdge/idUSN2321187620080523?sp=true

======
lolwut
Ok, let's do this. Investors and VCs in Facebook, get your sell buttons ready.
Once this IPOs, SELL. All of your stock. Great investment. Then laugh when it
tanks.

